# My interesting blue lobster



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I have 4-5 of them, but I only ever see one, or rarely two, as the rest tend to keep to themselves and hidden under rocks. But this one is always super active. This is what he's been doing the last couple days, and I have no idea why, but he's always been really social.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Very cool. Just make sure he or she does not get out of the aquarium. I still have not found my little fellow who got out of his home. It's been over a year now.


----------



## Dridas (Jan 30, 2012)

I have four crays also, it seems like Cooter (My girlfriend named him) is the most active out of the bunch. If you read my post about their 73gal habitat, you'll know how to set up a good tank for them. Remember that if you have more than one in a tank under than 50+ gallons they will feel extremely threatened by one another ( or you ) Hehe, when I walk by my tank Coot is always against the glass with his angry face. The other three, like yours are constantly in hiding. In the wild, crayfish do this because of mating. The active ones, such as Coot, will more likely mate with a female than the docile dudes. Also, be careful about adding fish in your tank. They will be stalked, killed, filleted and devoured over time by Mr. Hyper there. It's a good idea to supply them with plenty of veggies and non-fatty foods. I have a couple moss balls that do really well with them. Oh, and give them a ton of hiding spaces...when molted, they're fresh game. Hope this helped, plenty more to note on crays but not necessary.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

They're in my 125g, the tank mates are considerably larger, and they keep to themselves so long as they're food on the ground for them to scavenge. The most active is the female, though I haven't identified the genders of the rest yet. It's a sand bottom with lots of large rocks, and they burrow under them and pretty much stay put. during any reasonable hour.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Very neat! I have a 'dwarf lobster' in a 10 gal that is like that, wanders allt he time, jumps about climbs rocks and wood and explores its a hoot!

I plan on getting a blue lobster this week sometime actually, the LFS has one with a missing claw., gunna see if i cant drive them to knock some bucks off... if not they have a white one i will be picking up (both are marked in at $20!! i was shocked!)


----------

